# Windows 10 - HP Laserjet 1300



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

I have purchased a new HP All-in-One PC which came with Windows 10 installed. After going through the initial setup I plugged in my HP Laserjet 1300 to a USB port expecting the OS to pick up the new device and install the relevant driver. The computer 'bleeped' but when I tried to print something on the printer the HP Laserjet 1300 did not show up on the list of printers. I downloaded and ran the HP Printer and Scanner Doctor software but that did not find the printer. I have tried a different USB lead and updating the HP device drivers shown in the attached image but to no avail.

I have a Dell Studio PC running Windows 10 and the printer works flawlessly on that computer when connected in the same way and so there is nothing wrong with the printer or USB lead.

Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Try connecting the printer to rear of the PC, also, from the image doesn't seem like the driver installed successfully.


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

The printer is connected directly to the USB port on the PC. The HP support site lists this driver
HP LaserJet USB (DOT4) communication driver for Windows 8 and Higher (64-bit) - Dot4x64 (1).msi
I installed the msi file (there was no indication that there was a problem) but the printer is still not recognized.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

You haven't installed the print driver, what you've installed is simply the USB(dot4) communications driver. This only facilitates USB communications between the PC and the printer, but it doesn't provide print functionality. You need to also install the HP Universal Print Driver (HP UPD) PCL6 available here. Disconnect the printer from the PC before running the HP UPD setup file, then plug it in when prompted by the wizard. Refer to the manual here, especially from page 60 or the following video:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Disconnect the printer from the PC before running the HP UPD setup file, then plug it in when prompted by the wizard.


Unplug the USB Cable from the Computer End and restart the computer. when you come back up, plug in the USB cable and it should load the driver and show up under Devices and Printers.


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

I have 'retired' my mono HP laser printer and purchased a Samsung colour laser printer which works well with my new computer. I have also 'retired' my Epson inkjet printer which gave me ink blockage problems if I did not use it regularly. The new Samsung colour laser printer is much less trouble. Thanks anyway for all your responses.


----------

